# Homelink, Mobile app v3.10 - no Homelink-enabled garage doors near your vehicle



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi all!

I got the update to V10 and the newest mobile app, v3.10.383. My question is about using the Homelink in the Smart Summon... When I press the Homelink button in controls I get an error that there are no Homelink garage doors near my vehicle. I'm parked directly beneath the garage door head. The Homelink in the car activates the garage door it's sitting under many times a day, so I'm confused. Does the button in the app not activate the Homelink unit in the car to activate the garage door? Or does the button try to connect directly to a garage door head (and maybe I need to configure it?)?

Another related question... I was trying to see if Smart Summon would automatically open the garage door. It did not, though I could see the Homelink popup on the screen saying it was going to close the garage in 20 feet. I saw a YouTube video of a guy (I1 Tesla, I think) doing the same test and his garage door opened and the car backed out. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Bret


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

You have to enable HomeLink under summon settings in the car for this to work.


----------



## StarModel3 (Dec 27, 2018)

On a side note, I love the fact that I can have the garage auto open or auto close, but I don't use that because we have a family (wife and kids) and I never know when the garage is already open or already closed. It would be awesome if when I pull up, the car could use the camera to identify if the garage is already open and if not, then run the routine of opening up the garage. Has anyone else had this issue or found a solution for this?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

StarModel3 said:


> On a side note, I love the fact that I can have the garage auto open or auto close, but I don't use that because we have a family (wife and kids) and I never know when the garage is already open or already closed. It would be awesome if when I pull up, the car could use the camera to identify if the garage is already open and if not, then run the routine of opening up the garage. Has anyone else had this issue or found a solution for this?


I am in the same situation. I have kids and they are often playing with neighbors kids with garage open. So I don't use this feature either. I agree that there needs to be some sort of feedback mechanism which informs the car whether garage is already open or not.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

bschuhma said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I got the update to V10 and the newest mobile app, v3.10.383. My question is about using the Homelink in the Smart Summon... When I press the Homelink button in controls I get an error that there are no Homelink garage doors near my vehicle. I'm parked directly beneath the garage door head. The Homelink in the car activates the garage door it's sitting under many times a day, so I'm confused. Does the button in the app not activate the Homelink unit in the car to activate the garage door? Or does the button try to connect directly to a garage door head (and maybe I need to configure it?)?
> 
> ...


Once configured as outlined by @iChris93, the following happens: Pressing Homelink on the phone sends a signal to your car, which in turn sends a signal to the Garage Door opener to move the Garage door to the opposite status it's currently in (opens the door if it's closed, and vice versa).

I impressed the missus with this trick over the weekend after walking the dogs. Our garage door keypad is currently broken (it's on my "list" to fix...). The first time I received an error message on the phone that I wasn't close enough to the car, so I stuck out my arm and took a step towards the car (which was only 30 feet away in the driveway) and did it again. Voila, the garage door opened.


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks so much, guys!!!  I didn't know that setting was there, but it works perfectly!!


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

Achooo said:


> I am in the same situation. I have kids and they are often playing with neighbors kids with garage open. So I don't use this feature either. I agree that there needs to be some sort of feedback mechanism which informs the car whether garage is already open or not.


I'm in a similar situation but leave the auto open/close on. I figure the number of times I open/close the garage exceeds the number of times I don't, so when I want to keep it open I just use the skip button. The net number of times I am reaching over is far less than if I were manually closing it when I wanted it closed.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

The homelink menu drops down when you arrive home and should have a skip option if you see your door open already.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Zimmra said:


> I'm in a similar situation but leave the auto open/close on. I figure the number of times I open/close the garage exceeds the number of times I don't, so when I want to keep it open I just use the skip button. The net number of times I am reaching over is far less than if I were manually closing it when I wanted it closed.


The same is probably true for me too, but strictly from a safety stand point, I leave it off. When I pull up, the button drops down and I just reach over and hit it.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

StarModel3 said:


> I never know when the garage is already open or already closed. It would be awesome if when I pull up, the car could use the camera to identify if the garage is already open and if not, then run the routine of opening up the garage. Has anyone else had this issue or found a solution for this?


My 3 isn't garaged, so I haven't tried this, but I know that my garage opener can be configured for separate open and close buttons. If yours can too, then it seems you should be able to map separate Homelink buttons to open and close and avoid the ambiguity of a single toggle function.


----------

